# Raspberry Pi



## skooler (Mar 26, 2011)

Salty9 said:


> Anyone get a Raspberry Pi yet?


 
Got some (8 I think) on order through work. There's a huge backlog due to demand atm.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

I'd love to see what you could do with them, haven't ordered one yet, waiting for things to settle down and experiences to be posted.

Let us know how things go skooler!


----------



## Mad Professor (Dec 18, 2010)

I have one on order via RS, but don't know how long unto I will get it due to the backdate.


----------

